
Any tips to help me with this website? - csm-dev
Hi,
I&#x27;ll opened a website two weeks ago that collects donations. The idea came after i saw a website that i&#x27;m sure all of you know, highscore Money. I wondered why, with all the money collected, this money could not be used do something useful.
Once it was online first donations came by word of mouth, and two people here, on YCombinator. So i&#x27;m here looking for advice and suggestions by you.
Really, any suggestion is welcome. Would you change anything? There is something that seems unclear? How you would increase the credibility?<p>Thanks to some feedback, from users, I decided to make some changes after a few days
- Reduce the percentage retained by CSM, lowered to 20%
- Publish the pool right now, without waiting for the end of July<p>I know it can be improved in terms of design :) but I do not want to make a difference as a web designer with this website, I want to find a way to help others and to do, a little, my part.
Thanks to all of you.
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;charityscore.money&#x2F;
======
jlgaddis
At a quick glance, the grammatical errors really turn me off. It immediately
reminds me of a "scam" web site.

In my own personal -- and cynical/jaded -- perspective, it seems that you
don't really "want to find a way to help others", as evidenced by the fact
that you're taking 20% of donations.

Am I understanding this correctly? I give you $100 and you keep $20 and give
the remaining $80 to some charity?

And the charity is chosen by an (easily gamed) Twitter vote?

No thanks, but good luck.

~~~
csm-dev
Hi jlgaddis, thanks for your comment. Percentage is high, I know, but it is
only for these first weeks of activity. Once website, i hope :), starts to be
known I would reduce it to 1 or 2%, to cover just the ADV costs, I'm not
looking personal gain.

About the choice method, do you have any suggestions? How would you choose
charity? Thanks again for your time.

------
bdcravens
If you're going to use your Twitter account to spam for publicity, I'd remove
the feed from your website.

~~~
csm-dev
Hi bdcravens, feed removed, you're right about it. At first I just used it to
talk about website but then, as you correctly say, the messages have changed
:)

So yes, I think it is time to remove the feed from homepage. Thank you for
your suggestion.

------
bdcravens
Why are you disabling right-click? This is very damaging to credibility.

~~~
csm-dev
Removed, you're right bdcravens. Thanks.

